# Shakira - Loka / im BH (4x Gifs)



## Tobi.Borsti (23 Aug. 2012)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Shakira*



 



 







 ​


----------



## Padderson (23 Aug. 2012)

Du hast ja den halben Clip zerlegt


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2012)

geil, so beweglich :thumbup:


----------



## Secretsquirrel (3 Nov. 2012)

:thx: für shaki und v.a. :thx: für gifs


----------



## mp5 (3 Nov. 2012)

Klasse Frau


----------



## anestesia (20 Nov. 2012)

move move baby


----------

